# Canadian Diesel Owners question for you



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I have my dealership trying to find me a Cruze Diesel cause my wife totalled my Eco last week.

I see in the USA you get 2 years free maintanance with a Diesel purchase. Is that same deal being offered here in Canada?

I want to make sure I am getting the best deal possible when I make my purchase.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

sorry whiteco no deal I enquired when I bought mine , only applied to US sales.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

While the 2-year free maintenance (mostly oil change and adding the cleaning additive) only applies to the US Variant, many dealers offer a set amount of free maintenance for new vehicles sold. You might want to ask your dealer about that.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Just got an email.from my dealer today..This offer now applies to Canada as well


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

That's good news!


----------



## 14CruzeTD (Aug 1, 2013)

I got the 2 year oil change maintenance when I purchased the vehicle (CTD) in early July. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Well that is good news....I will have to make sure it is included as part of the deal......That is if we end up buying the diesel....the dealer has a red regal GS demo model that he is teasing me with....I could be swayed to the dark side


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here, bought the 2l td 3 weeks ago, I'm from Québec, Canada and called the dealer on friday last week and he told me that the 2 years free is for US buyers only...?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Sorry for posting again but if there's a person who works for gm can confirm for the 2 years free service for canadian owners...thank you for your help.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

your dealer is wrong...applies to Canada as well now


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

moranpkz1 said:


> The intercooler cools the air back


"OK", do tell us more?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Called the dealer this morning, true now I have the 2 years free, he said that they just receive the notice...thanks...300$ in my pockets!


----------

